# hot sauce without food dye?



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

know of some good hot sauce out there without food dyes in them? please recommend some to me.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

My _Texas Pete_ brand doesn't have any dye in it.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks...i didn't know that...i love texas pete! haven't had it in a long while.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Frank's Red Hot doesn't have die, either. It's not super-spicy (I'm such a light-weight), but it's nice and vinegar-y.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Frank's Red Hot doesn't have die, either. It's not super-spicy (I'm such a light-weight), but it's nice and vinegar-y.

Ooh, Frank's is the best for chicken wings. I







: Frank's, b/c I am a lightweight too.

I didn't know these didn't have dye in them, but I was going to suggest making your own. We have some homemade (by DP's colleague) habanero sauce in the fridge. Mmmm...


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Tabasco doesn't have any food dye either


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Tapatio, Cholula, actually most don't have dyes. Just go to the appropriate section in the store and read labels


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
Tapatio, Cholula, actually most don't have dyes. Just go to the appropriate section in the store and read labels









i was not the one purchasing said bottle of hot sauce with the dye in it...







i'm definitely going to check out the hot sauce aisle next time i'm grocery shopping...


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

We swear by Crystal. Unless you're in Louisiana it's mail order only, I believe. Order here:

http://baumerfoods.com/


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in California and we have Crystal. I have bought it in Oregon too. Just in the regular grocery store.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Which ones do have dyes in them? We have like 30 in our house (yep, we love the stuff) and none of them have any dyes in them.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

My Trader Joe's hot sauce is dye free


----------

